# Best Motoring race: G37 vs 335i vs IS350 vs Legacy B4



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Dunno who wins, haven't finished it yet.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Nice Post:thumbup:


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

As much as I like Japan and the Japanese way of how things are done I must say that I find the people very weird


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

That BMW looked like it was struggling to keep up with Lexus


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

stylinexpat said:


> That BMW looked like it was struggling to keep up with Lexus


Are you serious? Did you watch the whole video? The BMW almost won at the end.


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

'Cane said:


> Are you serious? Did you watch the whole video? The BMW almost won at the end.


bizarro world. A BMW that has to use a turbo motor in order to keep up with is japanese counterparts.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

stylinexpat said:


> That BMW looked like it was struggling to keep up with Lexus


What were you watching? Watch the very beginning again. As they intro each car, they list the best lap it turned.

IS350: 1:15.297
Skyline: 1:15.236
Legacy B4: 1.15.538

and the BMW?

335i: 1:14.038

The only reason the BMW "lost" (considering that its total time was equal to the Skyline) was blocking. Also, the 335i was the only car to run a sub 1:15 sec lap. Put the 335i in front at the start, and it would have easily finished ahead.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

cwsqbm said:


> What were you watching? Watch the very beginning again. As they intro each car, they list the best lap it turned.
> 
> IS350: 1:15.297
> Skyline: 1:15.236
> ...


Right, and in fact it didn't lose, it was in second place, but the time deficit was 0:00.00.

Turbo power is no use in pouring rain in a tight technical track like Tsukuba.


----------

